# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  RODA - sretan ti PETI rodendan

## ivarica

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

kako se rodila roda:
5. rujna 2001. godine roda je formalno osnovana. sigurno vas zanima kako se skupila ta kriticna masa 


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=21&Show=9

Kako se rodila RODA?

prvih devet mjeseci 2001.  

Siječanj
Odlukom Vlade RH smanjene su naknade za drugih šest mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta. Najviša naknada, koja je do tada bila 2500 kuna, smanjena je na 1600. Smanjenje je primijenjeno retroaktivno, odnosno smanjene su sve naknade isplaćene nakon 1. siječnja. Rečeno je da je to privremena mjera. Ogorčeni roditelji prosvjeduju ispred Vlade na Markovu trgu. Prima nas potpredsjednica Vlade Željka Antunović. Arijana Goleš pokrece internetske stranice za roditelje i trudnice na adresi www.mameibebe.net. Na stranicama zaživljava forum 'Mame i bebe'.

Veljača 
Vedrana Miholić i Jadranka Grokša Kardum aktivno sudjeluju u stručnoj raspravi 'Rodiljni dopusti i novčane naknade u Republici Hrvatskoj' u Vladi RH. Nakon rasprave sastavljena je reakcija na zaključke, koja je odnesena u Državni zavod za zaštitu obitelji, materinstva i mladeži (DZZM), gdje se raspravljalo o svim točkama dokumenta.
Pokrenute su masovne žalbe HZZO-u zbog retroaktivnosti smanjivanja rodiljnih naknada. Na žalbe je odgovoreno negativno i obratili smo se pučkom pravobranitelju. Tužbe su u pripremi. 

Ožujak i travanj 
Na forumu 'Mame i bebe' u sklopu stranice www.mameibebe.net okuplja se kritična masa roditelja koje povezuju zajednički interesi, ne samo zbog rodiljnih naknada već i općeg poboljšanja uvjeta u rodilištima, jaslicama i fleksibilnijih radnih uvjeta za majke koje se moraju vratiti na posao.

Svibanj 
Vedrana Miholić gostuje u 'Latinici' o temi 'Izumiru li Hrvati?' i iznosi naše argumente. Iako je ideja o tome postojala već i prije, sada se i na forumu počelo otvoreno razgovarati o osnivanju udruge.

Lipanj 
20. lipnja održana je javna tribina 'Nemamo vremena za privremene mjere'. Gosti tribine bili su predstavnici DZZM-a, Kluba trudnica, Inicijative za potporu dojenja, psiholog i drugi stručnjaci. Raspravljalo se o negativnim rezultatima smanjivanja rodiljnih naknada te o poboljšanju zdravstvenih i društvenih uvjeta za trudnice, roditelje i djecu predškolske dobi. Sastavljen je opširan dokument sa zaključcima tribine i poslan gdi Antunović

Srpanj 
Posjetili smo tri zagrebačka rodilišta: Kliniku za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj, Kliničku bolnicu Merkur (Zajčeva) i Bolnicu Sestara Milosrdnica (Vinogradska) te s ravnateljima raspravljali o poboljšanju tretmana trudnica i babinjača na njihovim odjelima. S rodilištem OB Sveti duh surađujemo preko Kluba trudnica.

Kolovoz 
Reagirali smo na najavljeno novo smanjivanje rodiljnih naknada. Sastavili smo pisma svim ministrima u kojima smo ponovili zašto se rodiljne naknade moraju vratiti na prošlogodišnju razinu i ostati takve dok se ne ostvare uvjeti za povratak majki na posao nakon navršenih šest mjeseci života djeteta.
Pisma smo uručili ministrima 23. kolovoza ispred zgrade Vlade RH prije početka Vladine sjednice o reviziji socijalnih prava. Akciju su popratili svi mediji. Rodiljne naknade nisu smanjene, ali nisu ni vraćene na prošlogodišnju razinu.

*Rujan*
Početkom rujna 2001. Udruga je formalno osnovana. Pred nama je mnogo posla. Vršimo stalan pritisak na vladajuće strukture za bolje uvjete rada za majke s malom djecom. Pri tome surađujemo s DZZM-om, kao i s raznim udrugama koje se zauzimaju za slične ciljeve (CESI). Pripremamo brošuru za buduće roditelje s obavijestima o pregledima u trudnoći, zakonskim pravima trudnica i drugim korisnim podacima, koja bi se dijelila po ginekološkim ordinacijama. Pripremamo i druge brošure. Takoder se priprema prikupljanje i doniranje potrepština i novca hrvatskim rodilištima. Na taj način želimo, uz suradnju s medicinskim osobljem na poboljšanju uvjeta za majke i novorođenčad, ponuditi i konkretnu pomoć. Nadamo se da ćemo formalnim osnivanjem Udruge privući još više članova i tako poboljšati svoj rad i proširiti mrežu aktivnosti.

----------


## Natasa30

Dragoj RODI i svim Rodama sretan 5 rodjendan  :Heart:  

 :D  :D

----------


## Vanchy

Rodjena iz zelje, a svoje si vizije prosirila na sve strane svijeta. Sa zeljom da i dalje rastes i letis zelimo ti sretan rodjendan.  :D   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Draga Rodo, sretan ti rođendan  :D

----------

draga RODO, sretan ti rodjendan...
da nema tebe ni ja ne bi bila ovo sto jesam danas  :Heart:

----------


## saška

Sretan rođendan i jedno veliko hvala!

----------


## ana.m

Sretan rođendam draga RODA! Hvala za sve što radiš za naše bebe, dijecu i nas roditelje.
Želimo Ti još puuuuuno, puuuuuno uspjeha i vječnost rođendana....  :Heart:  
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## JBT

Sretan rođendan

----------


## Janoccka

:D     :Heart:  :D

----------


## kovke

Sretan rođendan RODAma i još puuuuuuno uspješnih godina... :D

----------


## Mukica

:Heart:  sretän!   :Heart:

----------


## casper

Sretan ročkas RODA!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

:Heart:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Već sam jednom napisala, ali lijepih želja nikada dosta!

Rodo, sretan ti 5.!

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  


A svima vama, volonterima, hvala za sve ono što ste učinili za nas, buduće roditelje, roditelje i djecu u proteklih 5 godina, i unaprjed hvala za ono što tek slijedi!

 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## tanja_b

Čestitke  :D

----------


## anjica

sretan rođendan  :Love:  
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Rodo, sretan ti rođendan!!!!  :D

----------


## anchie76

RODO zelim ti da sto duze letis  :Very Happy: 

A svim korisnicima evo malo iznenadjenje za rodin rodjendan. 

Uzivajte u smajlicima  :8)

----------


## VedranaV

Sve najbolje!

----------


## Bubica

Sretan rođendan  :Love:

----------


## mendula

Vi ste meni super!  :D 
Sretan rođendan!   :Kiss:

----------


## samaritanka

sretan rođendan!
Vidimo se na fešti u subotu.

----------


## @n@

Draga Rodo, od srca ti sretan 5. rođendan!!!

----------


## enna

*SRETAN ROĐENDAN*
 :Love:

----------


## Freya

Blago nama s Vama   :Heart:  ! 
Rode, veliko HVALA za sve do sada učinjeno, i za ono što tek slijedi.
Sretan Vam rođendan, i još puno puno uspjeha i ostvarenih želja!

----------


## Biba

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
SRETAN TI RODJENDAN NASA DRAGA RODO !!!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ena

Draga Rodice sretan ti peti rođendan!!!!   :Love:

----------


## Njojza

Drage moje, sretan Vam 5i rodjendan i kao sto anchie rece:
"RODO zelim ti da sto duze letis" 

Jos jednom veliko hvala za sav trud koji nesebicno ulazete svaki dan da ne budemo ono sto smo mogli biti....    :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D

----------


## Amalthea

Sretan rođendan!   :Klap:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## litala

sretan rodjendan svima nama  
 :Heart:  :D  :Heart:  :D  :Heart:  :D  :Heart:

----------


## branka0112

Sretan 5. roćkas i još puno uspješnih godina  :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D  :smile:   :Heart:   :Love:  sretan rodjendan !!!!!!!

----------


## TONI

Sretan rođendan!  :smile:

----------


## anchi pp

*Sretan 5.*

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

*I još 5, i još 5, i još 5, i još 5, i još 5 ....*

----------


## kloklo

Draga RODO, sretan, sretan, sretan ti 5. rođendan  :D 
Letjela nam još puuuno godina dok ti perje ne osjedi   :Trep trep:  

Hvala na novim smjalićima, Anchie   :Heart:

----------


## MajaMajica

Dd srca čestitke na 5.rođendanu, možete biti ponosne na Udrugu i sve što ste postigle !   :Heart:

----------


## deedee

Tko zna koliki je broj mama i tata kojima ste otvorili vidike i pomogli u ovih pet godina, evo puno pusa šalje jedna od mnogih.

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Kejt

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Barbara1

Sretan rođendan našoj Rodi!
I još jednom hvala na svemu što činite za nas

----------


## MIJA 32

Sretan rođendan RODI   :Love:  hvala ti za sve što si napravila,što radiš i što ćeš raditi...hvala na forumu i divnim virtualnim prijateljima  :Heart:

----------


## Mama Natasa

Sve je vec receno!
Sretan, sretan rodjendan!  :Love:

----------


## Adrijana

:D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Alamama

Sve najbolje rodi, a velika čestitka svim curama koje ovih dana marljivo rade kako bi rođendan prošao u punom sjaju  :Smile: 
Pusa

----------


## Mimek

Svaka čast svim RODAMA I još puno sretnih godina i bit će i puno sretnije djece.
 :D  :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

:Sing: *Sretan rođendan Rodo!*  :Sing:

----------


## snowhite

Draga Rodo  sretan  5. rodjendan i da ti se sve zelje ispune sto pre   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Draga Rodo citam te tako dugo, pisem od druge zemlje, ali zelim isto sto i ti!
I zelim puno bebica sa osmjehom u ocima!!!

i Sretan ti rodjendan!
Nek ti let nikad ne prekine!

 :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

SRETAN RODJENDAN  :D  :D  :D 
veliko hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kristina1

Sretan rođendan!!! :D

----------


## mamanatali

:Heart:

----------


## Goga40

Sretan rođendan!  :D

----------


## Irchi

Hvala Rodama!  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon: 

Sretan rođendan  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Sretan rođendan Rodooo!  :D

----------


## daner

SRETAN ROĐENDAN! I JOŠ PUNO, PUNO, PUNO ROĐENDANSKIH PROSLAVA!  :D

----------


## Astralis

Sve ove dragocijene informacije i spoznaje ne bih stekla da nisam nabasala na Rodu    :Heart:  

Sretan rođendan   :Love:

----------


## IveM

Draga Rodo, od   :Heart:  ti želimo sretan rodjendan!!!

----------


## suncokret

Želim da vam se ostvare sve rođendanske želje i hvala vam na pomoći da postanem roditelj kakav želim biti   :Heart: 
Sretan rođendan!

----------


## MamaRibice

Sretan rođendan. I još puno ovakvih  :Heart:

----------


## toma_06

Sretan rođendan   :Heart: 

I HVALA!!!    :Naklon:

----------


## Rasa

Sretan rođendan i hvala na svemu!   :Kiss:

----------


## Vodenjak

*RODA, sretan ti rođendan!*

----------


## Sanja

Sretan i od mene i puno, puno hvala na svemu!   :Love:

----------


## meli

Sretan rođendan RODA!  :Heart:

----------


## slava

Sretan rođo!!

----------


## knatkaj

S malo zakašnjenja, ali od srca čestitam peti rođendan  :Kiss:

----------

